# Good 7MM load



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Just bought a 7 MM Rem Mag looking to start tinkering with some loads. Any of you guys have some good load recommendations.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

When I hunted big game I also shot a Rem. 700BDL /LH. My load was 64 grns. of Accuracy 3100 Magnum Powder and a 162 grn. Hornady Boat Tail Soft Point. Man they hit hard. I also used a CCI Large Rifle Magnum Primer. The powder charge was over max. Start with a light load and work it up(or down) for the best performance. Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> When I hunted big game I also shot a Rem. 700BDL /LH. My load was 64 grns. of Accuracy 3100 Magnum Powder and a 162 grn. Hornady Boat Tail Soft Point. Man they hit hard. I also used a CCI Large Rifle Magnum Primer. The powder charge was over max. Start with a light load and work it up(or down) for the best performance. Good luck.


Geeze Al, can you say "recoil"


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I always like RL-22 and 140-150 grainers depending on what you want. RL-22 has always given me the best velocity/accuracy combo with medium weight bullets.------SS


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

My favorite big game load is a 150 partition with 63 grs of IMR4831. I also really like a 150 gr ballistic tip with 61 grs of IMR4831. Be sure to weigh every round with that powder though.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I also suggest RL22, much higher velocity than others that I've tried.
Hard to beat a 160 gr Accubond also.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > When I hunted big game I also shot a Rem. 700BDL /LH. My load was 64 grns. of Accuracy 3100 Magnum Powder and a 162 grn. Hornady Boat Tail Soft Point. Man they hit hard. I also used a CCI Large Rifle Magnum Primer. The powder charge was over max. Start with a light load and work it up(or down) for the best performance. Good luck.
> ...


Sissy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Al Hansen":1kafaq0a]When I hunted big game I also shot a Rem. 700BDL /LH. My load was 64 grns. of Accuracy 3100 Magnum Powder and a 162 grn. Hornady Boat Tail Soft Point. Man they hit hard. I also used a CCI Large Rifle Magnum Primer. The powder charge was over max. Start with a light load and work it up(or down) for the best performance. Good luck.
> ...


Sissy. [/quote:1kafaq0a]

Hey buddy, recoil doesn't bother me. As-a-matter-of-fact I just upped my 14 Flea from 5.125 grains to 5.188 grains of N110.

Geeze


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: How many elk have you smoked with that ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> :shock: How many elk have you smoked with that ?


The coffe cup or the reloading die?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I went off tract.

The only 7 mag reloading I've done was 150 gr Nosler partitions with 4350. They were all over the place; not even close to cheap factory loads. Never took the time to pursue a better load. Gun is a Colt Sauer.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

67.0 grs of Retumbo with a 168 gr berger on top have done well at 100 yards off the bench so far for me. Still some tinkering left to do though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> 67.0 grs of Retumbo with a 168 gr berger on top have done well at 100 yards off the bench so far for me. Still some tinkering left to do though.


Cool, I've never used that powder. I hear good and bad about it. Keep us posted.

My son-in-law used it on his 338-378 WTHBY MAG. OK, I guess. I shot the gun....uh...just closed my eyes and pulled the trigger. 

The 7mm mag is a great round and many hunters over here in southwest Wyoming use it as their go-to weapon for antelope, deer, and elk.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The 7mm mag is a great round and many hunters over here in southwest Wyoming use it as their go-to weapon for antelope, deer, and elk.[/quote]

IMHO, the 7MM Dakota is alot like the 7MM Rem Mag.......only sexier!!! Best improvement I've ever seen done to a 7MM Rem Mag is to make it into a Dakota, then use 160 Accubonds with IMR 7828. But that's another topic.------------SS


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I have found that the 160 grain Nosler Partition on top of 63 grains of RL-22 shoots like a dream. Tom Gresham of Tom Gresham's Gun Talk and host on a couple of TV shows loves the 160 grain Nosler Partition for the 7mm mag as well. 

I believe 63 grains of RL-22 is a max load in Nosler Manual.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

One would have to know what you intended to use you the load for in your 7 mag before one could answer that question USMARINEhuntinfool. I think most responders to your question assumed it was for deer/elk but you really didn't say. One of the advantages of reloading is that you can customize a load for just about any hunting or shooting situation, and a 7mm Rem. Mag gives you lots of options.

My first centerfire rifle was a 7 mag and for a few years, it was my only rifle and I used it for everything. I've run a lot of different bullet/powder combinations through my rifle from a scaled down 120 gr Hornady HP load that I used for coyotes, to a 160 gr Accubond load that I use strictly for elk. Decide the niche you want to use your new rifle for then develope a load to fill it.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! Sorry Kevin, guess I should have clarified, my intention was to get some good ideas to start and tinker with them to see what my gun likes. I wanted to see what the guys have used and liked or used and didn't like. As each gun tends to have its own personality I was just looking for starting points. For now the gun will be dialed in for long range target fun. Later in its life I imagine it will be used for elk and deer, if I ever get to hunt deer with a rifle again. Again thanks for the replies and info look forward to working these up and letting you know how it goes.


----------

